# Guppies - Do's and Dont's!



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Housing:

Guppies can be kept in anything from 5gal too 600gal. Guppies, are usaully very peaceful fish, and never bother any tankmates. The substrate can be anything from sand to pepples aslong as they arent dangerous to the fish (i.e Tail getting caught). Guppies can be kept in a species only tank, which, looks magnificent or a community with small, slow moving fish. The tank should be kept at a constant temperature of 24 -26*C. They aslo make great companions for a planted tank.

Feeding:

Guppies can be fed on Tropical flakes, and other livefoods. Fry, can be fed commericialy produced fry foods, livefoods and crushed up flake food.

Breeding:

Breeding guppies take hardly anything from the breeder, with no effort at all. Guppies, are, basically the rabbits of the fish world, having a batch of fry from 1 - 100 every month. You can breed your guppies two ways, breeding tank or community tank, which, there is alot of info on the net about so i wont go into it here.

Tankmates:

Small gourmais - Dwarfs & honey
Other livebearers - Endlers, Swordtails, platies.
Tetras - Cardinals, neons, rummy noses.
Shrimp - all kinds
Small Cichlids - Bolivian rams
And other small, slow moving fish!.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> Housing:
> 
> Guppies can be kept in anything from 5gal too 600gal. Guppies, are usaully very peaceful fish, and never bother any tankmates. The substrate can be anything from sand to pepples aslong as they arent dangerous to the fish (i.e Tail getting caught). Guppies can be kept in a species only tank, which, looks magnificent or a community with small, slow moving fish. The tank should be kept at a constant temperature of 24 -26*C. They aslo make great companions for a planted tank.
> 
> ...


Cool info mate - will help all the beginers like me!  :no1:


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

Guppy Breeding- Do's and Don'ts

Do- Add water.

Don't- Forget to feed them.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Willyleigh said:


> Guppy Breeding- Do's and Don'ts
> 
> Do- Add water.
> 
> Don't- Forget that the babies need space to live too.


:lol2: - yes I have read very easy to breed just the different ways are hard to get you head around but I am getting there.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

But.. I have got the hole Line Breeding, In Breeding and Outcrossing thing! Woop


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

what type you looking for? tom.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Another good way to help with breeding is marine salt, livebearers love it!
also i wouldnt say any shrimp for tank mates as some species of Macrobrachium can get big and eat any fish they can catch, but cardinia and neocardinia would be a good choice.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

yes, i ment more commone types, Amano's & cherriees: victory:


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

I guessed you did anyways but i had to point it out just incase someone took it literaly:lol2:, the last thing youd want is a guppy massacre because some one thought a red clawed shrimp was nice hehe.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

The website not doing too good then, HB? :whistling2:



Willyleigh said:


> Guppy Breeding- Do's and Don'ts
> 
> Do- Add water.
> 
> Don't- Forget to feed them.


Succint. Can't Argue. :lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

I like his website.

I'm most interested in fantail's.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Trillian said:


> The website not doing too good then, HB? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Succint. Can't Argue. :lol2:


 I havent even loooked at it:lol2:.. pc, was full of virsus soo took ages to load anything so couldnt be botherd in the end.. now, i might try it out again..


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i got a 10 gallon tank what could i have in it as i would like a comunity tank


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> i got a 10 gallon tank what could i have in it as i would like a comunity tank


Well if you work out your stocking dencity you will know. In the 1st 6 months of maturing the tank 1" of fish counts per gallon, and when the tank is fully matured it is 2" of fish per gallon so just work out what you can have using those calculations. Then you need to check what is compatable in your tank to go with each other and stock.

Hope that helps.

I am new to all this too.

Tom


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Good advice Tom, but the 1" per fish doesn't really work. The way i do it is, research the fish you want, so for a 10gal, tetras are out of the question, so really leaves you with small fish I.e Guppies. They get roughly 2", when they are bought, they are about 1" 'So think into your head, could you put two more of them in the tank, without it looking overstocked, if yes. then thats when they are adults. so think, if you wanted another pair, think if you could double, then double again'. Confusing, but the best way to do it:lol2:. Also, i'd recommend some Snakeskins for your tank


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> Good advice Tom, but the 1" per fish doesn't really work. The way i do it is, research the fish you want, so for a 10gal, tetras are out of the question, so really leaves you with small fish I.e Guppies. They get roughly 2", when they are bought, they are about 1" 'So think into your head, could you put two more of them in the tank, without it looking overstocked, if yes. then thats when they are adults. so think, if you wanted another pair, think if you could double, then double again'. Confusing, but the best way to do it:lol2:. Also, i'd recommend some Snakeskins for your tank


Cool - everybody has got there own way I did some reaserch and thats what I learnt and I am going by.

This guy will have a good tank with everybody opinios he can take abit for everybody and have the perfect tank :2thumb:.

Have you though about a nice tropical setup with some otos and a betta as it is quite a small tank or as stated in above post a trio of gupps?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Oooh, Cocky:Na_Na_Na_Na:

haha, yeah.. A never even thought of a betta:lol2:.. or have a amzing shrimp and ADF tank:flrt:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Also when using my method (if you were to go with it) you have to think adult size not from when they were born : victory:.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

thats what i said:bash:


mr know it all.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> Oooh, Cocky:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> haha, yeah.. A never even thought of a betta:lol2:.. or have a amzing shrimp and ADF tank:flrt:


NOO - I am just trying to help I am the humble apprentice master :lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> thats what i said:bash:
> 
> 
> mr know it all.


 sorry!!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

haha, just joking... I think you probably know more than me:lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> haha, just joking... I think you probably know more than me:lol2:


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! That is for sure I am still learning you and Ash and google have taught me and experience is on it's way.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

i didnt get 1 bit of what you said


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry to but i but what size tank would be needed for a group of decent size tetras please


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

rugbystar55 said:


> sorry to but i but what size tank would be needed for a group of decent size tetras please


depends on what tetras you want if you just want neons you could have a shoal of 10+ from about 30L onwards, but some tetras are alot bigger than this so would need more space.
cheers
squirl


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

woul one of them bio orbs be ok


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> i didnt get 1 bit of what you said


So when you set-up a fsih tank Cycled ect ect. It takes 6 months to mature while it is maturing the tank can only hold 1" of fish every gallon so if a fish is 3" and you have a 10 gallon tank you take the 3" off the gallons eg - 10 - 3 = 7 then you can only have 7" of fish to go in there. Then when the tank is mature (6 months later) it double to 2" of fish per gallon so an easy way to do it is double the stocking dencity of the tank so 10 gallons become 20 gallons and then you take the 3" off 20 gallons eg 20 - 3 = 17 then if you were to add another 3" of fish you would take 3 from 17, then do that until you reach 0 then you tank is stocked.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

haha, aww, its nice to know that im helping new fishkeepers, its such a great, rewarding hobby:2thumb:


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

ahhh i get you now but dont you think that a bit wierd because if anyone got a 10" fish and the tank was 15" long it stupid isnt it


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

you have just found out the reason you shouldn't recommend it:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> ahhh i get you now but dont you think that a bit wierd because if anyone got a 10" fish and the tank was 15" long it stupid isnt it


No thats not wierd it is just how you work it out you could have 5" of fish why is it strange?


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> ahhh i get you now but dont you think that a bit wierd because if anyone got a 10" fish and the tank was 15" long it stupid isnt it


Also there is a difference that a tank looking over stocked and actually being over stocked.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> you have just found out the reason you shouldn't recommend it:whistling2::lol2:


It makes perfect sense - you have confuzzled me.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> you have just found out the reason you shouldn't recommend it:whistling2::lol2:





rugbystar55 said:


> ahhh i get you now but dont you think that a bit wierd because if anyone got a 10" fish and the tank was 15" long it stupid isnt it


No - because thats is not how you do it it isnt " to " it is " per gallon. 
Also biOrbs arnt great!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Do's:
Do ignore all guppies in shops
Do refrain from buying guppies

Don'ts:
Don't ever buy a guppy
Don't ever try to justify your decision to buy a guppy


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

mike515 said:


> Do's:
> Do ignore all guppies in shops
> Do refrain from buying guppies
> 
> ...


Harsh - they are cool!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Its becuase all he keeps is guppies 'cuz he has small tanks so he pretends to not like them so he doesn't blow his cover.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

mike515 said:


> Do's:
> Do ignore all guppies in shops
> Do refrain from buying guppies
> 
> ...


:lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

herpmad_boi said:


> Its becuase all he keeps is guppies 'cuz he has small tanks so he pretends to not like them so he doesn't blow his cover.


yeah must be that lol. Not quite mate but nice try


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I have my guppies in a BiOrb so...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

herpmad_boi said:


> Its becuase all he keeps is guppies 'cuz he has small tanks so he pretends to not like them so he doesn't blow his cover.


:lol2:, however judging by the dorado, arapaima and red tails id say maybe not.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

He lies:bash::whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Mike515 - epic fail!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

he not a epic fail.... he nice:no1: he my fishie idol... atm:flrt:

you young man... are probz gunna be stripped from your fish apprentice title, for that.. :devil:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> he not a epic fail.... he nice:no1: he my fishie idol... atm:flrt:
> 
> you young man... are probz gunna be stripped from your fish apprentice title, for that.. :devil:


BRING IT ON!!! :devil:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

A nice well planted aquarium with loads of cabomba for the fry to hide in usually works wonders if you dont want to have a number of tanks to hold your fry in.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

squirl said:


> :lol2:, however judging by the dorado, arapaima and red tails id say maybe not.


winner lol.



herpmad_boi said:


> He lies:bash::whistling2:


yup. you caught me. you crime solving genius you lol. (that was sarcasm)



Boccia-Boy said:


> Mike515 - epic fail!!!!!!!!!!


er how?
I think someones got a little lightheaded since joining a forum.



herpmad_boi said:


> he not a epic fail.... he nice:no1: he my fishie idol... atm:flrt:
> 
> you young man... are probz gunna be stripped from your fish apprentice title, for that.. :devil:


then stop buying bloody guppies lol.

Try getting a proper fish. Even a dwarf cichlid would be an improvement


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

mike515 said:


> winner lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well i _was_going to get some Angels... but nooo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not lightheaded I have been here for ages!!
Fwends lol


----------



## PJP (Mar 18, 2010)

How many guppies should you keep in a 15 litre baby biorb?

i currently have 4 adults (2m 2fm), 10 large babies and loads of little fry about 3-4 days old! Considering how these guys love to reproduce, how many would you say is too much? At the moment it looks great! but there going to all get bigger and start breeding themselves.


----------

